# Abel Sanchez- "Andre Ward doesn't go 12 rounds with GGG"



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Time to put up or shut up now


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

So he got Ward by stoppage or what?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, it was a reaction to a question and it's been made clear that GGG wants to establish himself as the undisputed champ at 160 so I don't see how it's time to "put up or shut up". If Ward wants to wait, and there's no reason why he shouldn't, then I'm sure the fight will happen eventually.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward will get that work in 2 years


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Who's the most adept ring-cutter Ward has faced so far?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Time to put up or shut up now


If Andre wants to get his shit pushed in by Gennady "God of War" Golovkin he needs tell that camel looking promoter of his to send an offer (over Twitter of course, make it official).


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who's the most adept ring-cutter Ward has faced so far?


:think

This is a good question actually. I'm tempted to say Froch, and he had Ward blowing pretty hard and looking at the clock towards the end... But then again Ward had an injured hand for most of that bout I believe?

I still think Andre would be too big and far too strong on the inside for GGG though, as things stand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who's the most adept ring-cutter Ward has faced so far?


probably Froch, here's a good fight from before the S6.

Miranda brought that pressure all fight long


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny Ward told them to come up to 168 since they love to use his name and Abel got quiet.
Abel needs to stick to trying to become the undisputed and unified champ at 160 instead of the clearly false most afraid man in boxing junk.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Time to put up or shut up now


Sanchez ain't fighting Ward though. Golovkin never talks shit about Ward. These guys fight in different divisions, if Triple G clears out MW and moves up to SMW and Ward is still there then they should make the fight.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

I can't stand this dude... but I have to say he was quite G in that interview.

Make an offer. Ward? Jay? JP? 
I can't call it now as far as who wants it. :conf

Ward is going to school his ass.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

So the fighter who has actually had a real career and established himself as a true authentic p4p fighter has to bend over backwards for an amateur dog and pony show and come down in weight? 

Boxing is pathetic


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Apart from May and Pac and Wilder vs Wlad, Ward vs Golovkin i think would be the best matchup this year, both undefeated would be so excited for it


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> So the fighter who has actually had a real career and established himself as a true authentic p4p fighter has to bend over backwards for an amateur dog and pony show and come down in weight?


Amateur dog and pony show? Comments like this suggest you're not quite sure at what you are looking at one bit. That established fighter has not been relevent in over a year,. and has not defeated a top SprMW is 3 years. How long does he get to coast on wins that long ago?



BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Boxing*JABSBLOG* is pathetic


Fixed. :smile

Just messing with you. But seriously, if you can't see the pedigree and intelligence in GGG's fights, then please continue watching. He'll win you over.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

He's kidding himself. He's forgetting GGG hasn't been with anyone even close to Ward's skill level and that's an understatement. Not that its GGG's fault. Ward embarrasses GGG


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Rigondeaux said:


> He's kidding himself. He's forgetting GGG hasn't been with anyone even close to Ward's skill level and that's an understatement. Not that its GGG's fault. Ward embarrasses GGG


Ward - likewise. Ward I think wins though, if they were the same size, I'd give GGG a chance but skills + size advantage? Gotta go with Ward.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward gets hit shit pushed in.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> He's kidding himself. He's forgetting GGG hasn't been with anyone even close to Ward's skill level and that's an understatement. Not that its GGG's fault. Ward embarrasses GGG


Same for ward those euro bums with caveman skills ain't nothing comparable to what ggg brings.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward only wins if he decides to run. If he takes the fight to Golovkin, he's toast.


Here's a thought: 
Who would Ward have a better chance against, Golovkin or Kovalev?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> So the fighter who has actually had a real career and established himself as a true authentic p4p fighter has to bend over backwards for an amateur dog and pony show and come down in weight?
> 
> Boxing is pathetic


BoxingJabsBlog in 'Continuing to Have the Biggest Racial Agenda on the Site' shocker


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ward only wins if he decides to run. If he takes the fight to Golovkin, he's toast.
> Here's a thought:
> Who would Ward have a better chance against, Golovkin or Kovalev?


How will Gennady response if Ward decides to maul him on the inside?
Ward is a big 168 pounder, there's a lot of strength in his body.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

[QUOTE=dyna;1803410]How will Gennady response if Ward decides to maul him on the inside?
Ward is a big 168 pounder, there's a lot of strength in his body.[/QUOTE]

IMO, Ward would never MAKE it inside on Golovkin. That's suicide. He'd fight on the outside, doing his sweet thing and putting us all to sleep.

Golovkin 'aint Dawson. :-(


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good fight but i doubt we see it. Can already see the comments if the fight gets made next for both fighters:

"Ward had a long lay off, thats why he lost"
"GGG faced his first real fighter and lost, he was all hype"

These are Ward and GGG, not Broner ffs. Both are great fighters but i would think Ward should get a decision win over GGG as of now.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> How will Gennady response if Ward decides to maul him on the inside?
> Ward is a big 168 pounder, there's a lot of strength in his body.


I think GGG knows how to work a clinch. In that video that popped up a few weeks back he was demonstrating how to control the bigger man and push him back using head control and how to get a strong clinch. What does Ward do if he can't maul GGG backwards?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I think GGG knows how to work a clinch. In that video that popped up a few weeks back he was demonstrating how to control the bigger man and push him back using head control and how to get a strong clinch. What does Ward do if he can't maul GGG backwards?


Ward could still try to outbox him, and yes I know GGG knows how to work in the clinch but Ward is far more proven there, and is a division higher.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Ward could still try to outbox him, and yes I know GGG knows how to work in the clinch but Ward is far more proven there, and is a division higher.


He's proven because he's had to be though, that's how he's diffused big mid-range punchers who can box like Kessler and Froch, GGG hasn't had to show us that side yet but it's clear he knows what he's doing whereas Froch neither expected nor was capable of working a clinch. I'd be interested to see if Ward can outbox GGG from the outside for 12 rounds, Golovkin can cut a ring off better than anyone and if he hits someone clean he will hurt them. Ward would have to be at his absolute best to keep Golovkin chasing shadows for 12, it's such a good fight


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Ward is too big, let GGG take a few fights and unify and let Ward get 2/3 fights under his belt, then there's a very interesting match-up. although i wouldnt mind seeing Ward at 175,vs kovalev


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> How will Gennady response if Ward decides to maul him on the inside?
> Ward is a big 168 pounder, there's a lot of strength in his body.


It's a great question but one that could be asked for Ward too since none of his opponents were astute at that. GGG on the other hand seems to have a legit Greco-Roman backround.

I would guess this MMA/BJJ fighter he grapples with is at least 195lbs and Golovkin battles him on even terms.

2:25 (especially watch from 4:00 onwards leading up to Golovkin getting his point he's a persistent bastard)








Bogotazo said:


> Who's the most adept ring-cutter Ward has faced so far?


Miranda, Bika, AA, Froch are all pretty dreadful in that regard. GGG is head and shoulders above any of his opponents but cutting off the ring against Ward is only half the battle keeping him from transitioning through mid-range quickly and clinching is the other. He'd have to constantly work to keep that ideal range similar to Kovalev against Hopkins cutting and stalking but being ready to step back and/or counter at all times.

His supurb jab would also assist with that to an extent and i would say it's better than anything Ward has faced yet, that said i remember AA having some success in the first four rounds with his. As mentioned above Golovkin also seems to be pretty astute with his own clinch game with that head position video in training camp posted (something Ward's excellent at just ask Green) along with his Greco-Roman.

Basically his control of distance, cutting the ring, jab and ability to compete with the inside/clinch/head game would all be at a level Ward hasn't seen before. Obviously the same can be said about Ward for Golovkin and he's a naturally bigger man but it's intriguing all around.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Ward isnt fucking going to 160. Hes been at 168 for what, a decade? If GGG wants it he can move his ass up. If he punches like a heavyweight like they say he does, then 8 pounds north shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who's the most adept ring-cutter Ward has faced so far?


Whose the best defensive puncher who can counter-punch as well as Ward? Similarly, which guy that GGG has faced can negate offense as well as Ward?

Ward beats GGG in an entertaining fight. Need to back GGG up...so there will be lots of smothering as well as moments for each fighter, but ultimately Ward's size and age help him get the victory. Not even ruling out a stoppage win because I can see GGG going out on his shield


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Whatever the fight would gross if they fought in September of 2015, it would make perhaps two to three times as much if they fought in September of 2017, and both stay unbeaten till then.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> He's proven because he's had to be though, that's how he's diffused big mid-range punchers who can box like Kessler and Froch, GGG hasn't had to show us that side yet but it's clear he knows what he's doing whereas Froch neither expected nor was capable of working a clinch. I'd be interested to see if Ward can outbox GGG from the outside for 12 rounds, Golovkin can cut a ring off better than anyone and if he hits someone clean he will hurt them. Ward would have to be at his absolute best to keep Golovkin chasing shadows for 12, it's such a good fight


You're reaching here a bit as if Ward would be on the clipse of being KO'd at any point. Don't forget, Ward isn't necessarily feather-fisted. I expect GGG to get hit hard more than a few times with crisp counters. It will be a good fight, but there will be a noticeable size difference between the two. Also, Ward's ability to nullify opponent's offense will be in full-effect. Should Ward get hit hard, the fight will become ugly as Ward will nullify his power by staying as close as possible and dogging the inside game.

It's a fun fight for sure and I actually think there will be a fair amount of action, but Ward won't be on some tiptoeing his way to victory. I think he'll just be a competent bigger man who knows what he's doing and he has a great skillset for a guy versus GGG


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> You're reaching here a bit as if Ward would be on the clipse of being KO'd at any point. * Don't forget, Ward isn't necessarily feather-fisted*. I expect GGG to get hit hard more than a few times with crisp counters. It will be a good fight, but there will be a noticeable size difference between the two. Also, Ward's ability to nullify opponent's offense will be in full-effect. Should Ward get hit hard, the fight will become ugly as Ward will nullify his power by staying as close as possible and dogging the inside game.
> 
> It's a fun fight for sure and I actually think there will be a fair amount of action, but Ward won't be on some tiptoeing his way to victory. I think he'll just be a competent bigger man who knows what he's doing and he has a great skillset for a guy versus GGG


If he isn't then whatever you'd call it they'd have to at least be first cousins.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ward only wins if he decides to run. If he takes the fight to Golovkin, he's toast.
> 
> Here's a thought:
> Who would Ward have a better chance against, Golovkin or Kovalev?


I disagree on both accounts. Ward beats both for me, but in different ways. Kovalev is more active but can definitely be nullified - his offense is much more limited than GGG's. I see Ward trying to stay close to Golovkin and occasionally land sharp counters from mid range on his way inside. GGG will have success in the early-mid rounds though.

Both are good fights :cheers


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It's a great question but one that could be asked for Ward too since none of his opponents were astute at that. GGG on the other hand seems to have a legit Greco-Roman backround.
> I would guess this MMA/BJJ fighter he grapples with is at least 195lbs and Golovkin battles him on even terms.
> 2:25 (especially watch from 4:00 onwards leading up to Golovkin getting his point he's a persistent bastard)
> 
> ...


You're certainly right that GGG brings new dimensions.
It's an interesting match-up but between two fighter where I don't see a clear stylistic advantage for one or the other it's (imo) sensible to go with the bigger and more experienced fighter.

That's also if Ward returns to his same form before his lay-off.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> You're reaching here a bit as if Ward would be on the clipse of being KO'd at any point. Don't forget, Ward isn't necessarily feather-fisted. I expect GGG to get hit hard more than a few times with crisp counters. It will be a good fight, but there will be a noticeable size difference between the two. Also, Ward's ability to nullify opponent's offense will be in full-effect. Should Ward get hit hard, the fight will become ugly as Ward will nullify his power by staying as close as possible and dogging the inside game.
> 
> It's a fun fight for sure and I actually think there will be a fair amount of action, but Ward won't be on some tiptoeing his way to victory. I think he'll just be a competent bigger man who knows what he's doing and he has a great skillset for a guy versus GGG


He will be on the edge if being koed at any point because everybody is with GGG, you have to have a solid beard to last if you are on the back foot. I agree Ward will try to dog the inside game but we've seen videos from GGG that prove he's a competent wrestler in his own right and won't have trouble mauling with Ward

I am so psyched for this fight


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> If he isn't then whatever you'd call it they'd have to at least be first cousins.


He has average power but he isn't featherfisted he had enough power to make froch respect his shots especially the left hook and Froch went through everything Bute threw without even blinking. He also stopped Dawson and hurt Rodriguez who was basically a CW.
Not a big puncher but he knows how to land shots and his left hook has decent power.

I think Ward beats Golovkin but who knows. Ward is a better infighter than golovkin and he's btter on the outside Golovkin only has the puncher distance but with Ward footwork he'll play catchup so his only chance is to knock Ward out if it goes te distance he'll lose clearly


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He has average power but he isn't featherfisted he had enough power to make froch respect his shots especially the left hook and Froch went through everything Bute threw without even blinking. He also stopped Dawson and hurt Rodriguez who was basically a CW.
> Not a big puncher but he knows how to land shots and his left hook has decent power.
> 
> I think Ward beats Golovkin but who knows. Ward is a better infighter than golovkin and he's btter on the outside Golovkin only has the puncher distance but with Ward footwork he'll play catchup so his only chance is to knock Ward out if it goes te distance he'll lose clearly


I'd agree with that he has enough to get respect but i don't put any stock in the Dawson affair and not too much in Froch/E-Rod. Neither has any defense and even if a guy doesn't have power it you're getting hit at will it will breed apprehension.

The outside game isn't as clear cut to me, my default would be to give Ward the edge but Golovkin has longer reach and much of Ward's success stems from his excellent jab that he has terrific variety with but as mentioned i wouldn't be surprised if Golovkin's own jab spoiled that, something Ward usually has complete dominance in.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> I'd agree with that he has enough to get respect but i don't put any stock in the Dawson affair and not too much in Froch/E-Rod. Neither has any defense and even if a guy doesn't have power it you're getting hit at will it will breed apprehension.
> 
> The outside game isn't as clear cut to me, my default would be to give Ward the edge but Golovkin has longer reach and much of Ward's success stems from his excellent jab that he has terrific variety with but as mentioned i wouldn't be surprised if Golovkin's own jab spoiled that, something Ward usually has complete dominance in.


Ward is always fighting boxers with longer reach than him and he has fought many with longer reach than Golovkin his jab never depended on having more reach. Ward is the better outside fighter he is faster overall, more mobile (Golovkin is great at cutting off the ring but hasn't fought anyone with Ward's footwork) and will puncha nd clinch if he has to. Golovkin ahs a great jab it is accurate and has power but it is the kind of jab that is the most effective against guys who back straight up or stand right infront of him Ward will have none of that.

And on the inside Ward is one of the best if not the best fighter today he is dirtier and just overall better than golovkin there.
Dawson is one of the best southpaw jabbers in boxing today and is taller with longer reach than either Golovkin or Ward and Ward outboxed him.

Golovkin will need to go after Ward hard and early he can't let Ward get comfortable and has to hurt and probably finish him he has a chance but if one guy is better on the inside AND outside and the other guy has to force a stoppage I'll just go with the former


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Much as I like GGG and assuming he carries the same threat at 168,if there's one guy who could go 12 rounds with him it's Ward.
I'd fancy Froch to hear the final bell but he'll be retired by the time GGG moves up.

I'm fed up waiting on Ward too but to write him off as some are doing is short sighted IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Whose the best defensive puncher who can counter-punch as well as Ward? Similarly, which guy that GGG has faced can negate offense as well as Ward?


I wasn't trying to prove a point, I was just asking a question. The parallel question would be the most mobile opponent or the one most adept on the inside.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It seems GGG's trainer and his fans aren't on the same page


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

[QUOTE=bballchump11;1803919]It seems GGG's trainer and his fans aren't on the same page[/QUOTE]

Three of us are. :smile

I respect ward's skills, but I also think he's somewhat overrated.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Say, 

What does the PSP3 predict?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

When Ward tries to maul in the clinch and gets manhandled the RBR will go into meltdown :lol:


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

As a massive Golovkin fan I wish Sanchez would shut the fuck up a little more often.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

If Andre Ward decides to come back and fight again this would be a great match up once GGG has cleaned up at 160. Would favour Ward now but there's still a lot we haven't seen from Golovkin.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It seems GGG's trainer and his fans aren't on the same page


Poll speaks for itself, both fighters are incredible but Ward's size and experience are hard to look past in this bout.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


:lol: what the fuck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Poll speaks for itself, both fighters are incredible but Ward's size and experience are hard to look past in this bout.


I feel ya. I hope both continue their win streaks and GGG eventually gets a big win at 168 that sets up this fight


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

First part in a new series which should provide a good lead-in to the GGG-Murray fight and whet your appetite for the return of Triple G

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/10...t-one-golovkin

With a massive thank you and nuff respect to @Lester1583 who has helped me with the research process every step of the way.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Is Ward really that much bigger than Golovkin? wasn't he 175 against Dawson? Golovkin was 173 against Rubio, Ward is not a huge SMW, E-Rod, Adonis and Chad were huge SMW's


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

KING said:


> Is Ward really that much bigger than Golovkin? wasn't he 175 against Dawson? Golovkin was 173 against Rubio, Ward is not a huge SMW, E-Rod, Adonis and Chad were huge SMW's


He's not that big I don't understand where they get this from nor does he use his size. He's going to have his track shoes on if they ever meet up and will not be fighting on the inside.

Ggg gets all up in that ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> He's not that big I don't understand where they get this from nor does he use his size. He's going to have his track shoes on if they ever meet up and will not be fighting on the inside.
> 
> Ggg gets all up in that ass.


Watch Ward vs Allan Green or even look at the Froch fight. He uses his size or rather strength all of the time.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> First part in a new series which should provide a good lead-in to the GGG-Murray fight and whet your appetite for the return of Triple G
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/10...t-one-golovkin
> 
> With a massive thank you and nuff respect to @Lester1583 who has helped me with the research process every step of the way.


Think you may have posted the wrong link there Flea. I'm getting "This page may have moved, or you may have mistyped the address, or even followed a bad link."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

[QUOTE=DOM5153;1807137]*Poll speaks for itself,* both fighters are incredible but Ward's size and experience are hard to look past in this bout.[/QUOTE]

Yes, it does.

18 - 4 Ward. That's just abut the same ratio of CHB members that predicted Stiverne would KO Wilder. :smile

I still wanna' know what the PSP3 predicts. That thing is scary good.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I feel ya. I hope both continue their win streaks and GGG eventually gets a big win at 168 that sets up this fight


We can only hope. It would be an amazing fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Watch Ward vs Allan Green or even look at the Froch fight. He uses his size or rather strength all of the time.


I'd say his mauling and clinchwork is his best asset, but GGG seems to be a legit wrestler in his own right. This is one fight where I'd actually be desperate to see a clinch as these two might be the best in the game at actually working a clinch to land punches. I used that technique GGG was demonstrating to Barrera in sparrnig and it worked a treat hah


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Think you may have posted the wrong link there Flea. I'm getting "This page may have moved, or you may have mistyped the address, or even followed a bad link."


http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...he-history-of-kazakh-boxing-part-one-golovkin

Sorry mate!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...he-history-of-kazakh-boxing-part-one-golovkin
> 
> Sorry mate!


 @Lester1583

Interesting article. I'm not accustomed to reading that sort of geo-political context when anticipating a fight. I look forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Interesting article. I'm not accustomed to reading that sort of geo-political context when anticipating a fight. I look forward to the rest of the series.


I look forward to it too.

Flea knows his stuff.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> @Lester1583
> 
> Interesting article. I'm not accustomed to reading that sort of geo-political context when anticipating a fight. I look forward to the rest of the series.


To be honest, I'm not that clued up on that kinda' stuff, and have just been collaborating with a Kazakh to improve that side of things.



Lester1583 said:


> I look forward to it too.
> 
> Flea knows his stuff.


YOU know this stuff.

Yeah, I'm clued up on Jirov, GGG and Artayev, but the early stuff...that wouldn't have been possible with you mate. Thank you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

If they were to fight w/o Ward having any sort of tune up, I would favor GGG to win. His activity has honed him razor sharp while Ward will very likely have some rust he'd need to get rid of before being the same guy he was during the S6.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Just what I was looking for...

:jjj


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is part 2 of 'GGG Genesis: The History of Kazakh Boxing'

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/11...olovkin-murray

HUGE thanks to @Lester1583 his input has made this series possible.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> series


No need to mention me everytime you post another part - it's your series, mate.

But articles do look good so far - better than the Penalosa article, in my opinion - especially considering the subject is far from being casual-friendly.
The GGG parts will attract more attention most likely.

Will you post it on esb or other big boxing sites/forums?

Serik deserves wider recognition.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> No need to mention me everytime you post another part - it's your series, mate.
> 
> But articles do look good so far - better than the Penalosa article, in my opinion - especially considering the subject is far from being casual-friendly.
> The GGG parts will attract more attention most likely.
> ...


Posters deserve to know that you are shit hot...most assume I'm extremely knowledgable, and it wouldn't be fair for them to think I'm an omnipotent boxing historian, you deserve props for the first few parts.

Serik is part 4...I hope I do him justice.

Glad you see improvement in my writing as well...really trying hard to improve.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Here is part 2 of 'GGG Genesis: The History of Kazakh Boxing'
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/11...olovkin-murray.


Bad link again man.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Bad link again man.


Weird mate, others got to it alright.

Try this one http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...zakh-boxing-part-two-knockout-golovkin-murray


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Weird mate, others got to it alright.
> 
> Try this one http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...zakh-boxing-part-two-knockout-golovkin-murray


Huh, strange. Yeah, that one works fine. Thanks.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Huh, strange. Yeah, that one works fine. Thanks.


Let me know what you think :good


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

I could see GGG - Ward play out like Hopkins - Kovalev, with Ward tasting GGG's power early doors and then spending the rest of the fight trying to survive.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

In all seriousness...who the fuck has GGG beat that would give anybody the impression he beats Andre Ward? Actually...I don't even give a fuck, Abel and GGG need to man up and send a contract...GGG gets his ass beat. Abel and team know that, hence they aren't going to do shit but run their mouth, they don't want it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

No Fear said:


> I could see GGG - Ward play out like Hopkins - Kovalev, with Ward tasting GGG's power early doors and then spending the rest of the fight trying to survive.


So you believe GGG has significantly more power than Kessler, Abraham, and/or Froch?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> In all seriousness...who the fuck has GGG beat that would give anybody the impression he beats Andre Ward? Actually...I don't even give a fuck, Abel and GGG need to man up and send a contract...GGG gets his ass beat. Abel and team know that, hence they aren't going to do shit but run their mouth, they don't want it.


Such a weird argument, nobody has ever beaten anyone until they have, who had Rigo beaten to prove he'd school Donaire? Every great gets a big win at some point



Reppin501 said:


> So you believe GGG has significantly more power than Kessler, Abraham, and/or Froch?


I'd say he probably does ye


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Such a weird argument, nobody has ever beaten anyone until they have, who had Rigo beaten to prove he'd school Donaire? Every great gets a big win at some point
> 
> I'd say he probably does ye


Cool...I respectfully disagree with both points. Being experienced and tested is a factor, for me, not saying it's the only factor but an important factor. I don't think GGG is significantly more powerful than those guys. More powerful...maybe, significantly more powerful...I don't think so, but that's speculative...just my opinion. Either way, GGG hasn't had anyone come at him and fight him the way Ward would...he hasn't been hit like that, he hasn't been frustrated offensively by a quality defensive fighter. Hopefully GGG and team man up and we can get this done.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Ward by decision, though I would be rooting for GGG all the way.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

[QUOTE=Reppin501;1810344]So you believe GGG has significantly more power than Kessler, Abraham, and/or Froch?[/QUOTE]

Probably not more than Froch, but Golovkin throws from much more varied positions. He can tag you from weird angles, from the outside while turning, and when moving backwards under heavy pressure. His opponents don't see a lot of those big shots coming. This gives him a huge edge over any of the three you mentioned.

Golovkin is also incredibly good at negating punches, using either slips or rolls, and Ward ins't exactly the biggest banger in the division. Ward can't beat Golovkin toe-to-toe, I don't care how dirty he gets. The only way he wins is by running & using his elite defense.

I think Ward's ego, and his desire to become more marketable, will cause him to take it to Golvkin, even though that's the stupid play, and GGG takes him out with relative ease. - But I won't be putting any money on it, either !


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Cool...I respectfully disagree with both points. Being experienced and tested is a factor, for me, not saying it's the only factor but an important factor. I don't think GGG is significantly more powerful than those guys. More powerful...maybe, significantly more powerful...I don't think so, but that's speculative...just my opinion. Either way, GGG hasn't had anyone come at him and fight him the way Ward would...he hasn't been hit like that, he hasn't been frustrated offensively by a quality defensive fighter. Hopefully GGG and team man up and we can get this done.


Ye i agree experience is important, but sometimes your style just matches up nice, like Rigo-Donaire, and who has Ward faced like GGG? He hasn't faced anyone that hits as hard, is as strong, is as good a counter puncher or as good at cutting the ring off. For me Ward has to stick it to him and try to smother him but it seems GGG is a legit wrestler as well so he should be strong and adept in the clinch. It's not a case of manning up, GGG is quite clear on his career path, he wants two more years at middleweight and he wants to unify then move up to campaign properly at 168. I think that will work out nicely as Ward can get back on track with his career and the hype can build and they can hopefully do it late next year when both are big names, thats the dream


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great great highly skilled match up this would be!

Ward should be rightfully favored, but GGG has a very solid chance to win here..certainly more than his haters like to think.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> [QUOTE=Reppin501;1810344]So you believe GGG has significantly more power than Kessler, Abraham, and/or Froch?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Probably not more than Froch, but Golovkin throws from much more varied positions. He can tag you from weird angles, from the outside while turning, and when moving backwards under heavy pressure. His opponents don't see a lot of those big shots coming. This gives him a huge edge over any of the three you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Ward's best tactic would be his usual shit, get close, smother the opponent and then land shots on the inside while pushing him around the ring, use his head et cetera. Golovkin isn't the greatest inside fighter.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Ward's best tactic would be his usual shit, get close, smother the opponent and then land shots on the inside while pushing him around the ring, use his head et cetera. *Golovkin isn't the greatest inside fighter*.


When's he struggled there? I think all the videos of him coming out recently seem to show him of being more than capable in the clinch, he seems to be a legit wrestler, Hunter likes to mix in wrestling techniques to clinch work hence why Ward is so good there but GGG seems capable too. I think this is where the fight will be won or lost


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Like Carl Froch, unless you knock Ward out, he's going to beat you by decision.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

JamieC said:


> When's he struggled there? I think all the videos of him coming out recently seem to show him of being more than capable in the clinch, he seems to be a legit wrestler, Hunter likes to mix in wrestling techniques to clinch work hence why Ward is so good there but GGG seems capable too. I think this is where the fight will be won or lost


Maybe, but his strength lies in the mid-range, he doesn't work in the clinch like Ward does and he won't be able to throw his power shots.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Maybe, but his strength lies in the mid-range, he doesn't work in the clinch like Ward does and he won't be able to throw his power shots.


I think he's going to surprise a lot of people in the clinch judging by videos coming out of his camp


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL golovtards. His best wins are fucking Curtis Stevens and Gabriel Rosado and some other nobodies. Peter Quillons beaten better fightera and yall talking about fucking Andre Ward who ran through the best 168lbers in the world without breaking a sweat.

Golovkin got.pizza faced by Rosado lol

Fuck off


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL golovtards. His best wins are fucking Curtis Stevens and Gabriel Rosado and some other nobodies. Peter Quillons beaten better fightera and yall talking about fucking Andre Ward who ran through the best 168lbers in the world without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Golovkin got.pizza faced by Rosado lol
> 
> Fuck off


His best wins aren't Stevens and Rosado, you clearly don't know WTF you're talking about.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> His best wins aren't Stevens and Rosado, you clearly don't know WTF you're talking about.


Matthew Macklin? Bwhahaha


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Matthew Macklin? Bwhahaha


Yes, Matthew Macklin and Daniel Geale, those are probably his best wins. Get your facts straight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Yes, Matthew Macklin and Daniel Geale, those are probably his best wins. Get your facts straight.


2 C level contenders? Shuut up bitch

Andre Ward had a better'career at 24


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 2 C level contenders? Shuut up bitch
> 
> Andre Ward had a better'career at 24


If he was black you'd be sucking his ball bags you racist cunt.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 2 C level contenders? Shuut up bitch
> 
> Andre Ward had a better'career at 24


Both top 5 MW's (at one point or another), Geale was a world champion not a contender and definitely not C level. I suggest you need to STFU.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward heard Sanchez and preparing


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Both top 5 MW's (at one point or another), Geale was a world champion not a contender and definitely not C level. I suggest you need to STFU.


Bwahahahaha Geale a world.champion? Same Geale who lost to Darren Barker and whose best win was an sd over Sturm. C level

Fuck off golovtard.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bwahahahaha Geale a world.champion? Same Geale who lost to Darren Barker and whose best win was an sd over Sturm. C level
> 
> Fuck off golovtard.


You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward heard Sanchez and preparing


Stop kidding yourself, he's training for the tune up he requested that no one wants to pay for, or watch.

His work for a beast like Golovkin will be more like this:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

GGG Genesis: The History of Kazakh Boxing Part 3

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/12/7983811/ggg-genesis-the-history-of-kazakh-boxing-part-three


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> If he was black you'd be sucking his ball bags you racist cunt.


:deal


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Ward still fights?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> GGG Genesis: The History of Kazakh Boxing Part 3
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/12/7983811/ggg-genesis-the-history-of-kazakh-boxing-part-three


Good read.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Muff said:


> Good read.


Thanks very much.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Doc said:


> He's not that big I don't understand where they get this from nor does he use his size. He's going to have his track shoes on if they ever meet up and will not be fighting on the inside.
> 
> Ggg gets all up in that ass.


:yep

Froch flattered Ward's inside work, Froch is almost completely upright whilst inside.

I couldn't pick a winner, but people saying Ward will be backing Gennady up... :rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Part 4 of 'GGG Genesis'
http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...story-of-kazakh-boxing-part-4-Golovkin-Murray


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KING said:


> :yep
> 
> Froch flattered Ward's inside work, Froch is almost completely upright whilst inside.
> 
> I couldn't pick a winner, but people saying Ward will be backing Gennady up... :rofl


Ward would beat Golovkin on the inside or outside. Probably a combination schooling ala Kessler switching from boxing off the back foot to mauling on the inside.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Part 5:
http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...h-boxing-part-five-Golovkin-Murray-Konakbayev


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Muff said:


> Part 5:
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...h-boxing-part-five-Golovkin-Murray-Konakbayev


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Thank you for sharing!


No thank you. You introduced it. I'm anxiously awaiting the next installment. Really been enjoying them.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Muff said:


> No thank you. You introduced it. I'm anxiously awaiting the next installment. Really been enjoying them.


I'm glad you're enjoying the series mate. Part 6 should (SHOULD) be up tonight.

Up against it now! Parts six (pretty much finished) seven(started), eight, nine AND ten need to be done for Friday and I'm pretty meticulous and don't like to turn in a half-assed product! Wish me luck


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

This is bullshit, Ward shouldn't have to fight too prove how good he is.
People just need to understand that he would beat GGG.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Irlï¿½ndsk said:


> This is bullshit, Ward shouldn't have to fight too prove how good he is.
> People just need to understand that he would beat GGG.


Most people, including Ward's haters, truly believe he's only second to Mayweather as the best fighter in the world. So it's not really about doubting Ward's skills. It's about anticipating a great match-up. You have to admit, as Golovkin continues to not only win but destroy good fighters, he's looking like a big threat to Ward and that's pretty exciting. If Floyd-Pac doesn't happen (sadly that's likely the outcome), the silver lining is Ward-GGG slowly and almost surely turning into a super fight.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying the series mate. Part 6 should (SHOULD) be up tonight.
> 
> Up against it now! Parts six (pretty much finished) seven(started), eight, nine AND ten need to be done for Friday and I'm pretty meticulous and don't like to turn in a half-assed product! Wish me luck


Haha good luck man. Look forward to it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Most people, including Ward's haters, truly believe he's only second to Mayweather as the best fighter in the world......


I don't think that's true. The networks like to push that idea, and a lot of folks jus go along with it, but really?

The dude did great in the super-six, no question, but what has he done since then? Beat up an ill-prepared & drained Dawson. Beat a tough-but-basic Froch. And... and... and...

I'd rank Rigo, Golovkin, & Kovalev higher than Ward right now. Maybe even Nicholos Walters. At least these guys, you know, FIGHT.

Hell, I rate Pac higher than Ward. Pac has been in a lot more wars.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward is a bum, ring rust will get in his ass faster then ggg will..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think that's true. The networks like to push that idea, and a lot of folks jus go along with it, but really?
> 
> The dude did great in the super-six, no question, but what has he done since then? Beat up an ill-prepared & drained Dawson. Beat a tough-but-basic Froch. And... and... and...
> 
> ...


Tough but basic is harsh describing Froch, he's top ten p4p and has beat every other super middle there is out there for him


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Part 6 of 'GGG Genesis'

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/1...azakh-boxing-part-6-GGG-Murray-Miroshnichenko


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Tough but basic is harsh describing Froch, he's top ten p4p and has beat every other super middle there is out there for him


I respect Froch, but he's basically Arturo Gatti, in a very weak division. - Which brings us right back to why Ward shouldn't be considered P4P #2 . Mayweather, despite turning into a estrogen-laden diva in recent years, has EARNED his designation. Ward really hasn't. Compare their two records and it's not even close.

Rant over. :smile


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I respect Froch, but he's basically Arturo Gatti, in a very weak division. - Which brings us right back to why Ward shouldn't be considered P4P #2 . Mayweather, despite turning into a estrogen-laden diva in recent years, has EARNED his designation. Ward really hasn't. Compare their two records and it's not even close.
> 
> Rant over. :smile


That's just absolutely not true mate, you're selling him Froch and therefore Ward way short. It was considered a very strong division just him and Ward cleared it out. People were raving about Groves and his explosive boxing ability but he got flat out outboxed in the second fight by Froch who was an accomplished amateur himself. To say he's like Gatti just isn't true, he's a p4p top ten fighter and has proved he's elite level over years with victories over Pascal (who later went on to be Ring 175 champ), Taylor, Abraham, Dirrell, Johnson, Bute, Kessler and Groves.

That said I don't think Ward can dine out on that win forever, especially as Rigo has arguably the better win in Donaire and you have Pacquaio in the mix again


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I respect Froch, but he's basically Arturo Gatti, in a very weak division. - Which brings us right back to why Ward shouldn't be considered P4P #2 . Mayweather, despite turning into a estrogen-laden diva in recent years, has EARNED his designation. Ward really hasn't. Compare their two records and it's not even close.
> 
> Retarded bullshit over. :smile


Fixed.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw Flea Man nice well written articles.

Thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sooo we have another year or 2 of saying how good GGG would be if he moved up, then argue he's not a big MW and in his 30's so he's naturally a MW and shouldn't be rushed. Ward needs to move down if he wants a fight now, probably draining himself.. If not, he needs to wait until GGG decides to move up, but his team will continue to throw shots at Ward knowing they have no intention of moving up soon.

Technical boxing fans say Ward wins because of his inside skill, defense and jab.
KO boxing fans say GGG wins because of his power, skill and now training videos of an inside game..

Just fucking fight at 168 or shut the fuck up about Ward. Same for Ward, shut the fuck up and fight, anyone.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also don't really understand the issue.. Didn't watch the video but the description says anyone from 54-68, so why is he not trying to secure a fight with Ward at 168? Why is it GGG wants to stay at 160 one minute, then Ward comes up and Sanchez is good with 168, then somehow GGG is staying at 160 again... WTF?!?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Sooo we have another year or 2 of saying how good GGG would be if he moved up, then argue he's not a big MW and in his 30's so he's naturally a MW and shouldn't be rushed. Ward needs to move down if he wants a fight now, probably draining himself.. If not, he needs to wait until GGG decides to move up, but his team will continue to throw shots at Ward knowing they have no intention of moving up soon.
> 
> Technical boxing fans say Ward wins because of his inside skill, defense and jab.
> KO boxing fans say GGG wins because of his power, skill and now training videos of an inside game..
> ...


dead on


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Does GGG need to shut the fuck up about Ward though? Never mentions him. Some people seem to have a tough time splitting him and Abel Sanchez, GGG is a quiet guy


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Does GGG need to shut the fuck up about Ward though? Never mentions him. Some people seem to have a tough time splitting him and Abel Sanchez, GGG is a quiet guy


Nah his team does, didn't say GGG did. But until he comes out in the media and says my team doesn't speak for me, like Floyd has about his father, people should rightfully have an issue with what's being said, right?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> dead on


Just crazy how his team can do complete 180's, and nobody can have an issue with it for some reason. You're either staying at 160 or you're open to fighting at 154 or 168..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Nah his team does, didn't say GGG did. But until he comes out in the media and says my team doesn't speak for me, like Floyd has about his father, people should rightfully have an issue with what's being said, right?


Oh ye I wasn't saying you did, just a lot of people give him stick for what Sanchez says. I mean I dont think he has to do that either, we're all grown ups and we know he isn't saying this so I let it go, he's a modest guy I can work it out that his team aren't on the same page.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Oh ye I wasn't saying you did, just a lot of people give him stick for what Sanchez says. I mean I dont think he has to do that either, we're all grown ups and we know he isn't saying this so I let it go, he's a modest guy I can work it out that his team aren't on the same page.


Nah but I know I do tend to lump them in together like others do, just didn't happen to that post. :lol:

But how long can he and his team not being on the same page be a valid excuse? They've been saying this for years now it seems, how has he not told Sanchez to shut up about 154 and 168 if he's not willing to go there? Seems like he and his team would receive a lot less shit if he just told them to stop speaking out of their ass. People are warming up to his opponents now, but it doesn't look good when your team says you'll fight between 3 weight classes for years and weren't facing the best possible opponents (out of the 3).. If he's looking to get the MW titles he's on the right track, but talks of other divisions just takes away from what he's doing when there are good fighters in those divisions available.

Just my two cents..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Nah but I know I do tend to lump them in together like others do, just didn't happen to that post. :lol:
> 
> But how long can he and his team not being on the same page be a valid excuse? They've been saying this for years now it seems, how has he not told Sanchez to shut up about 154 and 168 if he's not willing to go there? Seems like he and his team would receive a lot less shit if he just told them to stop speaking out of their ass. People are warming up to his opponents now, but it doesn't look good when your team says you'll fight between 3 weight classes for years and weren't facing the best possible opponents (out of the 3).. If he's looking to get the MW titles he's on the right track, but talks of other divisions just takes away from what he's doing when there are good fighters in those divisions available.
> 
> Just my two cents..


Ye that's fair enough i just dont blame him for not getting involved in the promotional side of things, i mean he even called the Klitschkos boring and they run K2 :lol: i guess he just respects Abel and doesn't want to chastise him, I don't give Danny Garcia stick for what Angel does either, I only care if it's a fighter talking the talk and not walking the walk like fucking Adonis Stevenson with his wanting Kovalev bullshit


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ye that's fair enough i just dont blame him for not getting involved in the promotional side of things, i mean he even called the Klitschkos boring and they run K2 :lol: i guess he just respects Abel and doesn't want to chastise him, I don't give Danny Garcia stick for what Angel does either, I only care if it's a fighter talking the talk and not walking the walk like fucking Adonis Stevenson with his wanting Kovalev bullshit


Yeah I can understand him not getting into the media, he's a fighter and not all are like that.. I just think he should pull Abel to the side and tell him to chill on the call outs for different weight classes until he unifies 160. I mean I don't think it brings anything positive, really don't understand why he's doing it. I think the Angel thing is different because he's not calling out fighters, for Danny to turn around and say I'm not trying to fight in that weight class yet, but I get what you're saying.

Nobody under Haymon should call anyone out as they have no control over their career. Although unlike Broner calling out Maidana again, I don't think Stevenson wants the fight.. I don't think he's scared, but he'd rather pick up easy wins.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I can understand him not getting into the media, he's a fighter and not all are like that.. I just think he should pull Abel to the side and tell him to chill on the call outs for different weight classes until he unifies 160. I mean I don't think it brings anything positive, really don't understand why he's doing it. I think the Angel thing is different because he's not calling out fighters, for Danny to turn around and say I'm not trying to fight in that weight class yet, but I get what you're saying.
> 
> Nobody under Haymon should call anyone out as they have no control over their career. Although unlike Broner calling out Maidana again, I don't think Stevenson wants the fight.. I don't think he's scared, but he'd rather pick up easy wins.


agreed on all points :good


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Nah his team does, didn't say GGG did. *But until he comes out in the media and says my team doesn't speak for me,* like Floyd has about his father, people should rightfully have an issue with what's being said, right?


That's just silly to expect. FMjr does it about his father because he's just that insecure. Not to mention all the things that have gone on between him and Sr. Other then a few posters here, no one makes too big a deal about it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> That's just silly to expect. FMjr does it about his father because he's just that insecure. Not to mention all the things that have gone on between him and Sr. Other then a few posters here, no one makes too big a deal about it.


Floyd does it because he constantly gets shit for things people around him say and/or is approached in interviews about things said.

Do you think if GGG did more interviews he'd get asked about what Sanchez is saying and why they're not fighting Ward? If that's a yes, don't you believe he should address the issue by saying he doesn't speak for him?

I guess I don't see what's wrong with clarifying things up front... :huh What Sanchez is saying is clearly untrue, why continue to let your manager speak out of his ass? If GGG is going to be a huge star he's going to be interviewed more, better IMO to get stuff straight from the get go, than to try and bring Abel's comments back to reality after you're already being quested about it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Floyd does it because he constantly gets shit for things people around him say and/or is approached in interviews about things said.
> 
> Do you think if GGG did more interviews he'd get asked about what Sanchez is saying and why they're not fighting Ward? If that's a yes, don't you believe he should address the issue by saying he doesn't speak for him?
> 
> I guess I don't see what's wrong with clarifying things up front... :huh What Sanchez is saying is clearly untrue, why continue to let your manager speak out of his ass? If GGG is going to be a huge star he's going to be interviewed more, better IMO to get stuff straight from the get go, than to try and bring Abel's comments back to reality after you're already being quested about it.


Floyd gets shit from who? Posters on a message board? If FMSR said something that wasn't true about FMjr, and FMjr said nothing. Guess what, it would just be yesterday's news. No one would care except for those who make a big deal about things like this.

Like someone else said, we're adults. We don't need our hand geld through every discrepancy between a boxer and their trainer.

It's clear why GGG isn't fighting Ward. He wants to unify and capture the belts at 160. Everyone pretty much knows that. Sanchez can say what he wants. He's entitled to an opinion too. If he's asked about what Sanchez said, then I'm sure he'd have no problem addressing it. Then voila, big deal gone kaput.

This is a non-issue that only a few will make a big issue out of.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

"Andre Ward? He schools my guy to a decision, like 9-3, 10-2 something like that. Not a competitive fight." Is this what you expected from the guy who trains GGG?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Boggle said:


> "Andre Ward? He schools my guy to a decision, like 9-3, 10-2 something like that. Not a competitive fight." Is this what you expected from the guy who trains GGG?


And if not, then GGG needs to hold a press conference to say all this himself. :lol:


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Boggle said:


> "Andre Ward? He schools my guy to a decision, like 9-3, 10-2 something like that. Not a competitive fight." Is this what you expected from the guy who trains GGG?


How about, "It would be an interesting fight, but we are focused at 160 right now? In the future we would like that fight."

Saying a guy won't go the distance with your guy is a deadly serious statement in the fight game.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> How about, "It would be an interesting fight, but we are focused at 160 right now? In the future we would like that fight."
> 
> Saying a guy won't go the distance with your guy is a deadly serious statement in the fight game.


Honestly, my initial reaction to what Sanchez said was "jesus, that's a pretty strong statement." He talks a lot of shit, it's pretty fair to expect that from him at this point. As a fan, I want to see this fight happen. Now, tomorrow, in a few years, whenever. Doesn't matter. If people are talking about this fight, that's a good thing. It's a good thing for Andre Ward, it's a good thing for GGG, it's good for boxing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

It would be interesting to see Ward's team contact Sanchez about his saying they'd take the fight.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Honestly, my initial reaction to what Sanchez said was "jesus, that's a pretty strong statement." He talks a lot of shit, it's pretty fair to expect that from him at this point. As a fan, I want to see this fight happen. Now, tomorrow, in a few years, whenever. Doesn't matter. If people are talking about this fight, that's a good thing. It's a good thing for Andre Ward, it's a good thing for GGG, it's good for boxing.


He talks a cache of shit and that is quite all right... within his weight class. The problem is you can't make statements like that while calling out the likes of FMJ/MP and offering to fight Froch and the press talking about how you can't find opponents. You just can't. So you are willing to fight little guys and the #2 , but not Ward?

I love the fight. I don't expect GGG to be embarrassed either as stylistically I wouldn't count being cautiously out-boxed against a KO focused fighter like GGG. Same as I didn't think any lesser of Froch. But when the best wins on your resume are Macklin, Stevens, and Geale? Just keep Ward's name out of your mouth.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Unless people are up to date with what's going on, they shouldn't post about the Ward/Golovkin situation because it's really fucking irritating reading the same blather time and time again.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Until fights against Cotto or Canelo have been done or ruled out categorically, GGG won't be taking on Ward.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Floyd gets shit from who? Posters on a message board? If FMSR said something that wasn't true about FMjr, and FMjr said nothing. Guess what, it would just be yesterday's news. No one would care except for those who make a big deal about things like this.
> 
> Like someone else said, we're adults. We don't need our hand geld through every discrepancy between a boxer and their trainer.
> 
> ...


You think Floyd said nobody including his dad and Ellerbe speak for him just because? Not because they were saying things in the media that weren't true and Floyd was being questioned about it? He just said that statement out of nowhere without any questions?

Every discrepancy? Dude has been saying this for years now, has he not? It's tiring.

It's clear why GGG isn't fighting Ward. It's not clear why his trainer keeps talking about Ward without any intention to move up and fight him anytime soon.

I agree it's not a huge issue, it's just annoying as hell as it's been going on for ages and they're not even trying to secure a fight.. This fight isn't happening anytime soon if at all, quit saying you'll stop someone you're not even going to try to face.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. Andre Ward fanboys (actually thought that was an oxymoron) are pathetic. 

Sanchez is talking Mad shit about his fighter = Golovkin should come out and clear up what his trainer says every time he opens his mouth. 

Floyd Snr talks all kind of shit about his son. 

Roach talks all kind of shit about Pacquiao. 

Stop being such a bunch of pussies. When Ward sorts his life out and remembers that he's actually a fighter and gets in the ring, and Golovkin has finished with the MW division then we may well see this fight. Dont start pissing your panties because someone said something about poor old Wardy. Until then just be grateful that someone is keeping Wards name in the media.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mal said:


> It would be interesting to see Ward's team contact Sanchez about his saying they'd take the fight.


Ward would want all the advantages to the point it'd be a non-starter.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

A lot of posters are spot on with the observation that Sanchez is merely doing what so many other trainers are guilty of and that's believing and stating that their guy is the best. I think the controversy is that Golovkin hasn't proven himself like Mayweather or Pacquiao. Comments from the aforementioned fighters and trainers are easier to take on board because they are so much more proven. Golovkin has obviously built a resume full of solid top10/5 fighters at middleweight but he hasn't got anyone on that resume who even threatens the P4P elite. When Sanchez talks it feels as of he's jumping the gun and running his mouth, when Mayweather snr and Roach talk you have to at least respect what they are saying because their respective fighters have walked the walk so to speak.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> It would be interesting to see Ward's team contact Sanchez about his saying they'd take the fight.


Which is why it surprises me why they literally haven't "called" his bluff. It doesn't matter what the fighters say. They both have said they're ready for the fight but it's up to the promoters to get something started. I just don't see this happening until one of them has a PPV first.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

GGG's main aim is to unify middleweight first and foremost according to Loeffer. If he does move up for a big fight against Chavez Jr or Froch, he needs to fight Ward after it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Oh ye I wasn't saying you did, just a lot of people give him stick for what Sanchez says. I mean I dont think he has to do that either, we're all grown ups and we know he isn't saying this so I let it go, he's a modest guy I can work it out that his team aren't on the same page.


ggg and abel somewhat remind me or garcia and his dad. danny is so mellow and respectful that in order for him to get attention his dad angel has to do his shit talking for him. garcia sr was kind of irritating at first, when he first started disrespecting morales, but i came to appreciate what he did and does because he doesnt mind making a complete jack azz out of himself for the betterment of his son

i cant think of any knowledgeable boxing fan who would take what abel says as being serious.

you would have to be seriously dumb to think that a guy with zero experience at 168 would for sure ko arguably the best smw in the world


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> You think Floyd said nobody including his dad and Ellerbe speak for him just because? Not because they were saying things in the media that weren't true and Floyd was being questioned about it? He just said that statement out of nowhere without any questions?
> 
> Every discrepancy? Dude has been saying this for years now, has he not? It's tiring.
> 
> ...


It's annoying to you. It's just business as usual in boxing to others. We agree it's not a big issue. No need to carry on.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Muff said:


> Which is why it surprises me why they literally haven't "called" his bluff. It doesn't matter what the fighters say. They both have said they're ready for the fight but it's up to the promoters to get something started. I just don't see this happening until one of them has a PPV first.


GGG is probably a couple fights away from doing a PPV. So long as he keeps gaining this momentum.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> GGG is probably a couple fights away from doing a PPV. So long as he keeps gaining this momentum.


Exactly. Both teams know a possible fight is premature so they're waiting for the pieces to be in the right place. No one's ducking. But of course the usual fanboys and race-baiters will come out and say otherwise.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Muff said:


> Exactly. Both teams know a possible fight is premature so they're waiting for the pieces to be in the right place. No one's ducking. But of course the usual fanboys and race-baiters will come out and say otherwise.


Ward doesn't have many options when it comes to fighting on a PPV as the main event. Chavez Jr, maybe Froch again, and maybe Hopkins? Ward should be GGG's biggest fan right now, hoping he stays the course.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ward doesn't have many options when it comes to fighting on a PPV as the main event. Chavez Jr, maybe Froch again, and maybe Hopkins? Ward should be GGG's biggest fan right now, hoping he stays the course.


The only one that could've worked would be Chavez, unfortunately. Froch? No. Hopkins/Ward on PPV? I love both fighters but that would be a horrible PPV. It seems that if both stay their current route, Ward will have to accept he's B-side, which I don't think will go over well with him, thus making negotiations rather difficult.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Muff said:


> The only one that could've worked would be Chavez, unfortunately. Froch? No. Hopkins/Ward on PPV? I love both fighters but that would be a horrible PPV. It seems that if both stay their current route, Ward will have to accept he's B-side, which I don't think will go over well with him, thus making negotiations rather difficult.


Yeah, it's a bitter pill he'll have to swallow. I'll be happy just to see him back in the ring. Can't recall anything on the horizon either.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, it's a bitter pill he'll have to swallow. I'll be happy just to see him back in the ring. Can't recall anything on the horizon either.


Can't recall anything either. He's actually the only current boxer I follow on FB (since I don't have anything else) and the only thing recently was a few pictures of him in the gym and shoes. Even anywhere else there hasn't been much regarding a potential fight. I don't know if it's no one wanting to fight him which I don't think is true because there's always someone out there. I think it might have to do with how much he asks for a fight, even against a low-class opponent. Either way it's frustrating.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

@Flea Man Where's part VII?!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mal said:


> Ward doesn't have many options when it comes to fighting on a PPV as the main event. Chavez Jr, maybe Froch again, and maybe Hopkins? Ward should be GGG's biggest fan right now, hoping he stays the course.


There is one guy:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Muff said:


> @Flea Man Where's part VII?!


Still working on it mate. Will be up in about six hours.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> There is one guy:


:yep :deal


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Still working on it mate. Will be up in about six hours.


Awesome. Let me know when it goes up.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> There is one guy:


:rofl That's a brilliant photo.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> There is one guy:


I would love this! But not so sure if it's a sellable PPV fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Still working on it mate. Will be up in about six hours.


Haven't said yet, but these are fantastic. Appreciate the work and effort!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mal said:


> Haven't said yet, but these are fantastic. Appreciate the work and effort!


Thanks! Appreciate you taking the time to read them.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Will be up in about six hours.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


I am exhausted. I have battled tiredness for four or five days now but last night it broke me down.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


:clap::lol::clap::lol::clap:


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Mal said:


> I would love this! But not so sure if it's a sellable PPV fight.


True, Ward is hard to sell. He does not fight if you do not count fighting in courtroom and in the ring he is boring + he only fights in Oakland.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

@Flea Man another good segment. Definitely looking forward to 8. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Muff said:


> @Flea Man another good segment. Definitely looking forward to 8. Keep up the good work mate.


Thank you very much mate. Glad you're enjoying it, I really am.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Whilst about now, I would choose Ward over GGG & Kovalev, I think that both GGG & Kovalev are improving, so if Ward doesn't fight either of them before the middle of next year, the outcome becomes less favourable for Ward, post 2016.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


That's fuckin awesome


----------

